# Grout systems?



## Whip (Feb 18, 2008)

Does Anyone have a specific grout system that the like. Ive seen a lot of them and never heard any complaints. Seams to me to be more of a hassle in small areas then it would be worth it. big areas maybe but don't know if i trust them. Any help would be nice.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Translation please?


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

If you're talking about one of those buckets that have the rollers on them and the sponges the size of large format tiles, I think they're not only a waste of money but can very easily ruin an installation by the amount of water they put on and leave on a grout job. Years ago, as an employee, I did a tile installation in what would easily fall into the category of an upscale home. At the time, my helper and I were the only crew working from the residential division of the company I worked for. My boss asked if it would be all right to put another crew on to grout the main floor (which was about 1500 feet of 20x20) just to give them the work, and I told him to go ahead. This guy comes on the job with one of these "grout systems", and I watched him for about a half hour while he did the kitchen. Streaky as hell, and the joints were literally filled up with water. When I said something to him, I was told to mind my own business and get back to what I should be doing. Sure enough, we ended up with efflouescence and the color washed out. If it were my own job, that pail and sponge would've left the job-- with, or without the grouter.

Now, if you want to spend almost $2K, and you get alot of wide open areas to tile, this little beauty is worth every penny!











That's black grout it's cleaning with a single pass, and leaving the floor dry as a bone.


----------



## Whip (Feb 18, 2008)

*8056 Rubi Plus Grout Cleaning System*



ChrWright said:


> Translation please?


*8056 Rubi Plus Grout Cleaning System*


This is what i have been seeing everywhere and those guys are moving but i to am afraid of the excess watter on the floor all it takes is one bad grout joint to ruin a perfectly good floor!


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

I have something close to what Bill has,but it's the Tile-Eze machine, had it for years and love it on bigger jobs. most smaller jobs it's just a sponge and a bucket.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

We use a wide, long, wooden float with a cork base and a bucket with water. The wife comes behind with a large sponge and hours later, after a bite to eat break, we use rags or company tshirts to wipe up the grout haze.
The system has worked for both large and small jobs and horizontal and vertical surfaces.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I use the Raimondi Skipper setup and love it. The key is to roll the sponge several times to get the excess water out. It still beats the hell out of wringing out sponges and I can usually grout about 150-200sf before changing the water out. Try that with yer old sponge and bucket. Final wipe down is with micro fiber rags. They get every bit of haze easier than any other method I've tried.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm not sure this is legal (here) but Midwest trade Tool has a great sale on their grout systems right now. I buy from them frequently and have never had an issue with any of their products, and NO, they are not paying me to SPAM you guys. I just thought you might be interested in some good deals right now.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

That machine I showed above is a Raimondi. Her name's Berta.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

You ain't kiddin, Thanks for that info Bud.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't own any of those systems but I have used them and I liked the one I used. That one had a huge sponge and to tell you the truth at first I kinda wrinkled my nose at it. After using it for about thirty minutes I had covered more ground faster than ever before with my old method and everything came out perfect for me. I liked it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 25, 2006)

Use the Ramondi System and it works great! The key is to wring the sponges out REAL WELL. If you do that...you'll love it.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

One good cleanup with a sponge, wrung out REAL well, then a wrung out Microfiber towel, DONE.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

Richie,

Sponge = Slow. :tongue_smilie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM3-arN3FIM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UsIB5GKuG8 




700 sq.ft. - 2.5 hours.


----------



## coveinspiration (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow! I have never seen one of these grouting machines. What a great idea!


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

If the biggest work you do is a couple- few hundred feet, they're really a waste of money. But if you do jobs 5-600 feet or better on a constant basis, such as with big commercial work, these things can be a lifesaver, and well worth the investment.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

I agree with Bill.
sometimes there's a certain size job it just wouldn't be worth setting it up for.


----------

